

Track Amazon.com price drops with Firefox and Chrome addon - raphaelb
http://buylatr.com
Adds a button to Amazon.com that allows you to track items and receive an email when the price drops or when the item comes back in stock.
======
eekfuh
Been using camelcamelcamel.com for this. They have great FF and Chrome plugins
that can display graphs of the price over time of products on amazon pages.
Also can email alert you when price drops.

~~~
moonsu
Doesn't work for Chromium 10 on Linux unfortunately

~~~
L1quid
I'll look into this, maybe I can fix it.

------
rlorenzo
How is this difference than <http://www.pricepinx.com>? I currently use this
site and it tracks more stores than just Amazon.

------
jlgosse
Just an FYI: <http://www.gazaro.com/> does something similar to this, and
gives users scores on how good the deal is.

~~~
raphaelb
Ah cool, I didn't know about gazaro before.

------
raphaelb
I'm a huge fan of HN and with the constant reminders here of people
successfully doing something, I've (re)launched an app that tracks amazon
price drops. Thanks hackers! Also special thank you to Joshua McKenty of
<http://www.piston.cc> who built the first version of this.

------
AndyNemmity
How often do you track changes? What software are you using to get the
changes? Custom built?

~~~
raphaelb
We're aiming for 5 minute updates on items, and we are using the Amazon API.

~~~
AndyNemmity
I installed it, but it isn't coming up after the restart. I'm using Firefox 4.

~~~
raphaelb
Hmm... I just tried fresh FF4 and the settings window came up right away for
me. Do you see "Buylater settings" in the Tools menu? If not can you email me
your "Troubleshooting information" (under Help -> Troubleshooting information)
to raph@buylatr.com? Sorry about that.

------
moonsu
Does it apply to amazon.ca?

edit: just read the FAQ. Hope to see support soon.

------
brianbreslin
do you run a cron job on your server scanning each price periodically for
changes?

~~~
raphaelb
Scanning frequently for changes. We are aiming for 5 minute updates, but it
depends on how many items are being tracked and if we saturate our Amazon API
access.

------
eliyah
sweeeet!

